# Fur Prices



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

Just sold my furs to a local fur buyer and averaged 11.00 for 8 **** with 3 at 14.00 and had 2 more small ones at only 2 bucks most all skinned.Had 7 rats and they all would have been 7.00 but we didn't closepin the nose on the stetcher on the first few cause were new and didn't know(good excuse).Was happy with the prices and the help from the buyer.Also thanks for all the tips I read on here as I'm getting better especially pocket sets but I'm struggling on bottom edge sets so far.I live in Branch County if anyone wants to pm for furbuyer I sold too.Thanks everyone and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Post up the buyer its always helpful to people to know who the country buyers are. There are fewer and fewer of them these days.

Sounds like he treated you fair and the advice on the rats is priceless. I am sure you got docked a little on price for not pinning the noses but that's an advantage of selling to a local buyer especially when your new. They tell you how to improve your check next time.


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

Trevor Barnes of Burlington,Mi


----------



## wsmith (Dec 5, 2010)

I have been selling fur to Trevor for the last few years. He is a great guy to deal with and is willing to help you out with any problems you have on your line. You can reach him at Barns Hide and Fur #(269) 967-4475. 
Good luck to you on your lines.


----------



## lfdiaff (Jun 23, 2010)

What do you mena clospin the nose? New as well sorry for the dumb question.


----------



## GERRYE (Dec 18, 2006)

Sometimes the nose wants to slip over the tip of the streacher. By puting a closepin on the nose the end of the streacher will stay covered.


----------



## lfdiaff (Jun 23, 2010)

Did not know that. Thanks!


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

I have never been docked because of the nose not being on the top of the strecher. I dont pin mine and never had a complaint.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Diggdug said:


> I have never been docked because of the nose not being on the top of the strecher. I dont pin mine and never had a complaint.


I clip mine if they don't want to stay on the top of the strecher. The buyer may not say anything or "dock " you but you will get less money because the pelt will be shorter.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Diggdug said:


> I have never been docked because of the nose not being on the top of the strecher. I dont pin mine and never had a complaint.


I'm with you, never heard of such a thing, I guess you learn something everyday.


----------

